# Rlt 36 'Nautilus' Review...



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT 36 Nautilus Dive watch Limited edition of 21 pieces










In July 2006 Roy unexpectedly posted a picture of a one off dive watch he had built, it was a great looking watch with red outlined sword hands that were used previously to great effect on the RLT 11,

The watch soon caught peoples attention and despite Roys protests that is was a one off he succumbed to public demand and looked into the possibility of making a small run of watches as a limited edition…

This was the beginning of the RLT 36 project..

After it was established that Roy would be able to make a run of 21 watches the fun started with names and the possibility of having a design engraved on the watch

Lots of ideas were floated on the forum and 'Bladerunner' suggested a Nautilus design,

Born T the superb artist offered to sketch some designs and the Nautilus logo was given a firm thumbs up by the people who by now had ensured the run of watches was sold out before any had been made..










There was one more choice for prospective owners to make, customers could specify either a 12 hr bezel or a more usual 60 min dive bezel….Which was nice….

The watch and specs…..

I was lucky enough to be able to secure 01/21

The 36 is classic dive watch in its basic styling, 200m rated WR, 40mm case, ETA 2824 automatic movement , screw down crown, 60 click uni-directional bezel, sapphire crystal, 20mm lugs, stainless steel bracelet with wet suit extension….

It is however the finer details that set the watch apart, the red edged sword hands match the red bezel colour very well. I specified the 12hr bezel as a bit of a change as Ive loads of dive watches with the 60 min bezels… The size and shape of the hands make telling the time very easy indeed.

The date window is nice and unobtrusive because of the white on black date wheel at the 3.00 position..

The Nautilus logo makes a appearance 3 times on the watch, the caseback has the logo and the limited number of the watch and also the signature of the artist Born T which is a nice touch, the logo is repeated on the clasp on the stainless steel bracelet and also incredibly on the crown too…










The engraving is very nice and clear, and really sets the watch off nicely..

The lume on the hands and dial match very nicely and in dark conditions has a nice even glow.

There was a final surprise left in the watch that Roy didn't tell anyone, in between the lugs at the bottom of the watch is his signature engraved in the case, a great touch..

The case has polished sides with brushed tops of the lugs that matches the brushed oyster bracelet really well, and for ease of strap changing the lugs are drilled through which is always a good thing in my opinion..

The stainless steel bracelet is a nice quality solid link bracelet with wet suit dive extension and screwed links with the Nautilus logo and 'RLT' engraved on the clasp…










Also the rotor is signed with Roys trademark RLT logo, even though no one will get to see it except at service time!










Mention should also be made of the extra mile Roy went with the packaging, it came in a orange outer box and matching inner box with the Nautilus logo printed on the top, also a warranty certificate card detailing the limited number and date of purchase…










To sum up, there are many many watches in this style, but the fine details and the 'team effort' in the design of the logos make it an extra special watch.

I make no apologies for the fact that I took the photos in this review from the forum as they are much better than I could take, most are Roys photos but also Born T and Hippos photos are in there too so thanks fellas…

Here is the original topic where more photos and comments can be found









Original topic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A superb review Jase, well done









Also well done and thanks to Roy & Born for the design & construction, not forgetting the forum for their input









Oops, I think I might have stepped on to the stage at the Oscars here


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks









I had loads of pics in there but couldnt fit them all in


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Well written Jason, an easy and informative read. I hadn't realised the bracelet clasp was signed - very nice touch MrT


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent review Jase.

Andy


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Nice review Jason.

I am very pleased with 15/21, which will be in my collection for the duration...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Nice review, and nice watches those!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great review mate









Also feel like I have to mention Roy and his filing, as we all know this wasn't a fun part in making these great watches.

Thanks Roy


----------



## cbh (Aug 2, 2006)

jasonm said:


> It is however the finer details that set the watch apart, the red edged sword hands match the red bezel colour very well.


Great review and lovely watch, except my wife and I can't agree on the bezel colour she says red and I say deep orange, any definitive answer ?


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

cbh said:


> Great review and lovely watch, except my wife and I can't agree on the bezel colour she says red and I say deep orange, any definitive answer ?


An excellent review Jason. My 710 hasn't noticed the bezel colour yet, 'cos I've been very discreet wearing it so far. But the *DEEP ORANGE* does rather draw the eye, so it's only a matter of time ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

cbh said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > It is however the finer details that set the watch apart, the red edged sword hands match the red bezel colour very well.
> ...


Yeah, isnt the definitive answer the fact that 'the wife' is allways right? I know mine is


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice review of a great looking watch. I must admit it's all the extra little things like the signature between the lugs that really make for a special timepiece.

Great work Roy. I've yet to pick up an RLT but I'm sure I'll have one before too much longer.

Matt


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

mattjg01 said:


> Great work Roy. I've yet to pick up an RLT but I'm sure I'll have one before too much longer.
> 
> Matt


Yes it's just a shame that we newbies have missed out on so many nice limited editions in the past. I've just started with RLTs and have only bought one but hope to work my way through the models available starting with the low numbers and then picking and choosing my favs throughout. Maybe I'll get lucky and pick up one or two of the out of stock versions on the forum.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

potz said:


> *Cop hold of a tonneau while you can!*


Yes, thanks, I've been watching the thread. The tonneau case shape isn't my favourite, although I almost bought one on the for sale forum a little while back, but I've asked for one to be reserved if it's okay to make a final decision when I see the finished design.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Very nice review Jason.


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 10, 2006)

Good review of a nice looking watch - more watches should have a 12hr bezel option.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Great review mate


----------



## equis (Mar 8, 2008)

jasonm said:


> RLT 36 Nautilus Dive watch Limited edition of 21 pieces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

equis said:


> QUOTE (jasonm @ Oct 1 2006, 09:23 AM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>RLT 36 Nautilus Dive watch Limited edition of 21 pieces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I aught to remove mine from the packaging and size it, not got around to doing that yet :bangin:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)




----------

